# Have any of you camera users tried this?



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw a commercial about a software that lets you score deer from your camera photos. I think the name is trophyscore. I was half asleep. I am going to try to find it on the web. I ampicking my cameras up today so I will give you an update if I have anything worth scoring.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I broke down and tried this program and man is it neat. I scored a deer that I had taken last year and was three inches off. It takes a little getting use to but it is fairly easy. Scored a game cam picture I just got and it was close to what I had guessed.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty neat program.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

sweet how do you get it? or what site is it?


----------

